# BINGO I win



## sueb4653 (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally after hrs of trying he finally got it right YAAAAAA they are now hanging in her cage attached


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay! Congrats. I have one male and 2 females at pre-subadult. I hope that I do not have this much difficulty.


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 15, 2012)

I knew they could do it!


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Yay! Congrats. I have one male and 2 females at pre-subadult. I hope that I do not have this much difficulty.


phew "wiping the sweat from my brow" that was hard work


----------



## stacy (Oct 15, 2012)

yay!


----------



## gripen (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you win or does he win  

Seriously though congrats. Was this your first time?


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 15, 2012)

gripen said:


> Do you win or does he win
> 
> Seriously though congrats. Was this your first time?


This was the first time for the asians I had the griffins mate (which I was told would be hard) for the me the asians where hard

and he only wins if he doesnt lose his head


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 15, 2012)

1 1/2 hrs and still going strong


----------



## JSaff86 (Oct 15, 2012)

congrats! so did you have to help him out or did he do it by himself?


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 15, 2012)

did it all by his self I had them on my hand I kept making the female move


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 15, 2012)

Did my technique work for you?


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 15, 2012)

I had them on my hand and he seemed to just get it this time plus I kept jiggleing my hand making the female move more


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 15, 2012)

4 hrs and they finally disconnected


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2012)

Well I think them being on your hand had something to do with your difficulties. Four hours is probably fine, but they usually mate for longer. It is best to wait until they are connected and then not disturb or watch them. I have a thread on her with my mating technique that works well for these. In fact the mantids I used in the thread is the same species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanna play too! Bingo I mean!


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> Well I think them being on your hand had something to do with your difficulties. Four hours is probably fine, but they usually mate for longer. It is best to wait until they are connected and then not disturb or watch them. I have a thread on her with my mating technique that works well for these. In fact the mantids I used in the thread is the same species.


Rick I had them on my hands after days and hrs of leaving them alone


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww thats awesome! I bet you are happy.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 16, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! So keeping them in different parts of the house worked, like I suggested?


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Nice! So keeping them in different parts of the house worked, like I suggested?


yep it did thank you


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 16, 2012)

You are most welcome.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 18, 2012)

Who brings the rock?

Sue brings the rock!!!

Woot woot!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 21, 2012)

yay! congratz!


----------

